# Operation Shoe Box Comfort Dolls



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I made 58 of these dolls and they all have homes in shoeboxes to be mailed to children in need. After I made the fifty, I stared making them like a toe up sock and stuffing and finishing them as I progressed. When it is finished, the doll is completely made and ready.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These are absolutely wonderfu!!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I expect all 58 to start jumping on the bed. Great dolls.


----------



## grammy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

What a fabulous idea and beautiful work. You are so kind to do so much.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

There will be a lot of happy children because of your thoughtfulness.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Adorable little dolls. They will be so loved by the children.


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

What a big heart you have! Your dolls are adorable!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I just love them all. What a kind thing to do. Where the heck do you find 58 shoeboxes?!:sm02:


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, what a wonderful thing you are doing and your dolls are adorable.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful little dolls. They will be well loved.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

They are delightful! What a wonderful comfort!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow they are something else!! Lovely :sm02:


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Tremendous job. Your love for the needy kids is amazing. Loads of love for you.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Very impressive!


----------



## JustDeb0505 (Sep 25, 2013)

It took me a while to locate the pattern for these. I probably have it somewhere, but now it's on my desktop. I have a friend at church who does these shoe boxes and I am going to make some for her. They are adorable. The first two will go to my grandchildren though, who are both 3 years old .


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

What a joy just to see them all. Your colors are wonderful and they will each be loved.


----------



## rosebud37 (Aug 31, 2016)

do you have a pattern for the doll's you made? What a great Job so many children will be happy.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! They are adorable dolls!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

You have been very busy and will make many little children very happy!????


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

You are one special person to do this.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

There brilliant, that is so kind of you xxx


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What a lot of dolls that I know of as dude dolls - not a pretty name at all. Your dolls are all beautifully made and such a lot of them. I was going to knit some myself but first I must check regulations. In the UK some charities won't accept soft toys without a kitemark to guarantee certain safety criteria. Health and safety gone mad ?


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

dannyjack said:


> Very impressive!


Very nice and just about the best idea ever. Great job !


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You have such a wonderful heart! They are very cute. I have made a few and they are addictive and of course a great way to use up bits of yarn.


----------



## salos (Jul 26, 2016)

Those dolls are great. I like the Mary Jane shoes. You did a fine job with the finishing details. Is there a pattern available? I like it that you can use up all your bits of leftover yarn.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

They are delightful and will be well loved.


----------



## NanR (Jan 15, 2012)

We have the shoebox program at my church. Boxes are supplied or you can use your own and shop for small items like school supplies, small toys and hygiene items. It is fun shopping even at the dollar store and don't forget some candy. The boxes are then collected and sent to a main center to be mailed all over the world in time for Christmas to needy children


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

So cute ,will be well loved,


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Could someone PLEASE give the pattern source?


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Way to go! They are adorable.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You have a generous heart and a good eye for detail. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I am also watching for pattern. What a fun project--and great way to bring happiness to many. I can see these for the elderly, too (similar to Twiddle Muffs).
Thanks for showing these. They are great!


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

adorable dolls.


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Great job


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

How do you make the presentation in the shoebox. Is it decorated or lined in any way?


----------



## ritrae (Jul 14, 2016)

Bulldog, great job and so thoughtful.
Did you knit in the eyes and smiles or embroider them later? 
If knit in, please share the directions, chart, spacing, or whatever for them. Thanks in advance. 
For others asking for the pattern, it is free on Ravelry as Izzy doll or African Comfort Doll. They are fun to knit.


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Adorable dolls that will bring smiles to children.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Bless you!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Incredible. Beautiful work, wonderful colors, heart of gold!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very kind and generous of you. They are all adorable.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice work!!!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> These are absolutely wonderfu!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Fantastic! The children will absolutely love them!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

What a wonderful assortment! Sending you a big hug from Ohio for your generosity ????


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

They are beautiful. I am involved with the shoebox ministry this year. In the past we did a few boxes but this year I have work with my church to see what we can do. They are fantastic and I am sure many children will be so happy. This ministry just sucks you in. That is a good thing.


----------



## Kent29 (Sep 20, 2015)

What wonderfully crafted dolls -- and how nice of you to aid this charity!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Betty, love the dolls and love that you will be sending them in the shoeboxes, as it is such a great charity. A few years ago my daughter was in Albania and was able to participate with Samaritan's Purse, handing out the shoeboxes to the children. She said the kids were so excited and so appreciative. God bless you!


Bulldog said:


> I made 58 of these dolls and they all have homes in shoeboxes to be mailed to children in need. After I made the fifty, I stared making them like a toe up sock and stuffing and finishing them as I progressed. When it is finished, the doll is completely made and ready.


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

What a generous and kind thing to do for children in need. I'm sure the dolls will be much loved and cherished and will bring joy and comfort to many.

I hope you won't think me bold or nosey, but I couldn't help but notice the curtains in your photo. They are beautiful and I have been looking for ones just like those. Would you mind telling me where you got them?

I would appreciate any information.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I used to make these for my children. We called them Lazy Lester because they all had hands in their pockets. Yours are lovely. Did you have fun making so many different?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Kind of you. And they are so cute.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow what a lot of dolls. I made about four then made some of the little bunnies that are a single square you sew up and added a tail. I did not like making the pompoms and was not sure how they would really hold up so I bought some nice fluffy yarn and simply knitted a tiny square and then did a running stitch around all four sides and pulled it into a knot and attached that for a tail it worked great. I also found a pattern for a bear that is knit in one piece but he came out to big for the shoe boxes. I might try making him with a smaller needle and DK yarn instead and see what size that gives me. I know the children are going to love your hard work.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

They are beyond fabulous and will be the most loved item in the shoe box. May God bless each child who receives a box, that he or she might come to know the love of Jesus.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable little dolls and what an accomplishment!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Love them all and so will the lucky children where ever they may be. You are a very kind and thoughtful lady.

:sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

So generous of you. They are adorable and will bring many smiles to the children who receive them.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I did shoe boxes for years and never thought of the dolls. Thanks for the idea. Yours are great.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

I am starting shoeboxes for my church now. Hoping I'll read ahead and find a pattern.

ETA I looked up the suggested patterns but they were knitted flat. I think I can figure out the toe up part but would need some idea of dimensions and how you make the neck. I can't wait to start playing.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great work.....and they will be loved by all who receive them.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

OMG (Gosh) ! I love them all? Very impressive and wonderful that you'll make so many kids happy! Thanks for the toe up stuffing tip!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful dolls! You definitely have been busy - this is on my 'to do' list. Thanks for sharing your picture and for sharing your time and dolls with others - I know they will be loved


----------



## Deanne (Jul 21, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern. We do shoeboxes as well as outreach with families and would like to make some of these dolls. Could you tell me where to find the pattern.


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Those are wonderful!!! I'm doing Operation shoebox with my kids this year but just a couple. I'll have to keep these in mind for the future!

It's truly wonderful how much time and care you've put into these and this project. Thank you


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Lovely dolls????


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Wonderful! You are very talented and have a generous heart. Thank you for sharing with us as well as being an inspiration as to what can be done to help others.

There are several pattern sources for these - check out Ravelry, but also:
hpiccanada.ca/izzy-dolls/knitting-pattern/
www.veterans.gc.ca also has a pattern with arms that are not at the side
really simple pattern at icross.ca/pattern.htm
for pattern and video go to theknittingspace.com/knit-izzy-dolls/


----------



## rosebud37 (Aug 31, 2016)

someone wrote early its on Ravelry as Izzy Doll or African comfort Doll.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

58 dolls how did you ever get the time to knit 58 dolls? They are all so cute. Many children will be happy because of you!


----------



## DerbyMom (Sep 24, 2016)

These are just beautiful. Would you share the pattern? Or perhaps tell us where to get it Thanks so much. Knitting for the children in need is a great 
cause


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Great! It looks like a class picture when they're all together. I'll bet they were fun to make and will bring smiles to the faces of many children!


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

These dolls are adorable such a lot of knitting from your heart 
the children will be so happy God bless you for,your charity work a beautiful thing to do for others.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

That's really impressive.


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow! You're prolific! And they're gorgeous! :sm02:


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Wonderful project.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is absolutely great! Thank you for doing that. I just want to make a couple for my new GGD. This would be a good idea for me.


----------



## Betteboop (Aug 14, 2011)

I knit for Toys for Totes. Do you have a pattern? They look easy. Thanks.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow. You are a true humanitarian. A special gift from an unknown elf


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

For machine knitters - a booklet by Sande Baas and Marty Godlewski - A Time to Save Time - has a very similar pattern - I also hand knit - could easily be changed to hand knitting.Copyright is 1984.They ate in Grand Rapids,Mi. This book is incredible..would think that almost anyone could use this book for handknitting.Many,many easy,quick patterns available.Including a great Christmas stocking,booties,many,many FI patterns.This book has so many hints,ideas,etc

I could try to contact tem to see if they would be ok with my translating the pattern to hand knitting (EASY).And then posting it here.BUT - not comfortable doing that without there explicit permission.

The pictures for the dolls are so lovelly - thanks for sharing your work!!Love the different color combinations!!Very inspiring,as well as a very special way to use up odds and ends.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

WOW I have the pattern but just no enough time Are these made with DK yarn?


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

What a trooper, so much kindness knitted into these delightful dolls


----------



## Betteboop (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you share the pattern? I need for toys for totes.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

BobbiD said:


> What a big heart you have! Your dolls are adorable!


Couldn't have said it any better. Bless you.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

The dolls are wonderful!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful, generous dolls! I finished packing my annual shoe box yesterday, and there is a Comfort Doll included.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

. .What a great idea. Your dolls are awesome. God bless you.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Wonderful! Can you share the pattern?


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

By the way, if you go to YouTube and search "Children opening shoebox gifts," you'll find several wonderful videos that are extremely touching and inspiring.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

shirleyoboe said:


> Wonderful! Can you share the pattern?


Googling "Comfort Doll Pattern" should do the trick. No doubt Ravelry has it, too.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Bless you for your generous work and they are all so lovely.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Great job! Our church made dolls and took them on a mission trip to Ecuador, even the old the old women wanted the dolls.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Great job - and every single one will be loved!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

These are so cute! What a great way to use up bits and pieces! Without having separate arms and legs should be pretty easy for little ones to hold onto without the fear of tripping. Thanks for posting these cuties!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

I love them so much and thank you for your generosity.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

That is so awesome of you. Is there a pattern for these or did you just creatively make them up yourself?


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I made 58 of these dolls and they all have homes in shoeboxes to be mailed to children in need. After I made the fifty, I stared making them like a toe up sock and stuffing and finishing them as I progressed. When it is finished, the doll is completely made and ready.


What a sweet thing to do. They're adorable! :sm01:


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

????????


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

They are adorable, and your an angel for making them.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Brava! Fabulous work. Lucky kids to get your dolls.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## Betteboop (Aug 14, 2011)

Would you share the pattern?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I advise you all to wait to see if a link is provided for the pattern. But if you just can't wait, I wrote (& have _not_ tested) a quick pattern solely based on the picture. So if you're brave, feel free to use it and make adjustments as you go. Fair warning, it's minimalist in telling you how to do stuff (like short rowing at the bottom if you choose to go that route). http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jvallas/izzy-or-comfort-doll

I did not knit it, but hope to when my billionty-seven WIPs get finished. Bulldog, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

So kind of you to do this .You have been very busy .


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I love these.


----------



## JustDeb0505 (Sep 25, 2013)

thank you for sharing these pics. These little dolls are wonderful.


----------



## salos (Jul 26, 2016)

This is the best knit pattern I've found, with crochet also: http://www.heartforafrica.org/files/Duduza_Dolls.pdf


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

They are beautiful an would great for all children any where I bet they must love them....????????????


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Good for you! That is a labor of love for sure.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

They are awesome.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

These would be great for sick children in hospitals, especially the little children. Wonderful idea for the shoeboxes as well. Never thought to do something like that.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful dolls and the children that receive them will be so happy.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

That's so amazing and thoughtful.


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

So sweet of you to make these. They will be very special to some little ones.


----------



## Jes61 (May 17, 2012)

Can you share your pattern. I really like your dolls.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

They are lovely and will be loved.
Here in the UK we are not allowed to put hand made toys in our shoe boxes. Another regulation from the EU. 
Hopefully, soon we will be free to make our own laws and rules.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very cute dolls!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Please add me to the list of those wanting the pattern. I see so much potential in making these and providing them to so man places for the children. Yours are beautiful and you are amazing to do all of this.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

First of all, thank you all for your kind comments. I apologize for being so late in getting to your computer. If you all will PM me, I will give you my email address (send your email address( and I will send it to you in an attachment. God Bless, Betty


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

They are adorable!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wowza! Those are great. I love the idea of doing them like a sock. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow! Those will make a lot of kids feel loved. God bless you.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

You can tell I am sleepy. I am so humbled by all of your most generous and kind comments. The original pattern was posted on KP. It was made flat and the pattern was for a teddy bear. I took it to my knitting group at my Sr Citizens Center and one of the ladies and I took the pattern and divided it into sections (there are 84 rows) and came up with the doll. In the first pattern I formulated, I knitted it on a size 8-12" circular needle. I ordered a Chiagoo Metal Red Cord 12" circular needle from handsomefibers.com...they have a phone number if you don't like to order on the net. I stuffed it, then sewed the shoes together, then seamed the leg seam and arm seam. I didn't like the way the feet looked, so I came up with the toe up pattern and it is a dream for when you finish at the top, your doll is finished.
I have tried to personally email you all as I know you have been frustrated with me trying to get the pattern. I am so very sorry, but as I said I am getting to KP very late. If I missed anyone, simply send me a PM with your email address and I will send you both patterns I came up with in an attachement. Thank You all again...I prayed over each one of these dolls and it is my sincere hope that they bring joy to some child in a dark situation. At my knitting group, we provide these dolls to police cruisers, battered women's shelter, social services, and the hospitals. I would like to make them next year for the children's cancer hospital. I made them with worsted thread. Most of it I got from Hobby Lobby. I did like Red Heart's buff for the neutral face. You can use your imagination and come up with precious dolls. You can add pigtails and such but for speed in getting them ready I didn't do this. Hope I have been helpful. God Bless you all for your wonderful comments, Betty


----------



## ccl (Jul 29, 2016)

I would leave them on the bed & sleep with all that fun company


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I inadvertently deleted some private messages so if you did not receive the pattern please send me a PM again with your email address. So sorry It is after midnight and I am trying to get the patterns out to you all.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

pengwensgranny said:


> They are lovely and will be loved.
> Here in the UK we are not allowed to put hand made toys in our shoe boxes. Another regulation from the EU.
> Hopefully, soon we will be free to make our own laws and rules.


I was beginning to think I was a lone voice. I did go and double check that I hadn't got my facts wrong. Isn't it sad. These would be perfect for shoeboxes. What will happen post Brexit ? Chuckle, chuckle.


----------



## Maryloulewis (Jul 9, 2016)

These are absolutely beautiful. I'm sure the children that they are going to will enjoy them very much. Heaven's I would like to learn how, but I'm not too good at knitting or crocheting. 
Our church in Hanover, PA do the shoe boxes for children also. We are now filling quarters in M&M tubes that will be put in the boxes of the children.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you so much, Bulldog, for going to the trouble of emailing patterns to so many people!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Wonderful! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## doribrandt (Oct 9, 2016)

Wonderful. Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

What a nice idea,love them.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I have just gotten an email from admin stating that I cannot solicit emails. I am so sorry. I have sent patterns to those of you who sent your email. I have my patterns in a file and I do not know how to put it on KP from a file. I am so sorry for disobeying the rules.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> These are absolutely wonderfu!!


beautiful and so impressive.......lucky recipients!


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

Samaritan's Purse provides the shoes boxes. My church is doing this and people take the boxes and fill them from a list of requested items and then they are sent all over the world for children who need them. There are some places that a child will only every received one box in a life time. Pretty sad when our kids have so much.



jvallas said:


> I just love them all. What a kind thing to do. Where the heck do you find 58 shoeboxes?!:sm02:


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

doribrandt said:


> Wonderful. Where can I get the pattern?


The pattern can be found on Ravelry..Comfort dolls..that is where I found mine.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dori, this is not the pattern I used. I formulated my own.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you so much for your kindness in sharing this pattern. If I were a bit more tech savvy I'd help with posting the file????


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Admin said I could attach the pattern as I would a picture, so here goes


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Admin said I could attach the pattern as I would a picture, so here goes


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Admin said I could attach the pattern as I would a picture, so here goes


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Although I triple posted, it worked. I wish I could find the original pattern a KP member posted. It was done flat for those of you who don't knit in the round and I believe it was a teddy bear. That being said, IMHO, they are so much cuter done in the round. I have given you the version where you join in the round and knit the rest, stuffing it and sewing feet together then doing the arm and leg seams and the face.
I have also given you the "Comfort Doll" pattern which is done toe up. This is the one the little pink and purple dolls were done in and I love this pattern the best.
You can do all sorts of things with these dolls. I am making one now with green shoes, lavender pants, a blue shirt, yellow face, and red hair. The face will be done with brown or orange!!! You can add long pieces of yarn (line you would for fringe on an afghan) for the hair and make pony tails or pig tails...you can make a hat instead of hair or make a separate hat (I made a bald headed doll for my SIL and made a hat for it). No matter what you do, the sky is the limit.
I wanted these dolls to be special, so each month when I Love This Yarn was on sale, I bought solid yarns and the variegated or striped yarn that matched it. I think I ended up getting every solid and matching threads they had BUT I am still making dolls with it. I don't know exactly how many you can get out of one color. The Red Heart Buff in the Jumbo size will make tons of faces and it is so much softer now.
If you don't want to use the circular, use dpns or the ML. I love my 12" circular. I like Chiagoo needles and I order the Chiagoo metal red cord 12" needle from handsomefibers.com. They have a phone number at the bottom of their site if you do no wish to order on the net. You can order a fixed red cord ML (both needles in size 8). I am blessed to have their interchangeables (thanks to my family) and I make my own.
If you want a smaller doll go to a size 7 needle. My Doll is the length of a shoebox and fits perfectly. The sky is the limit with the pattern. You may come up with something better than I did. If you have any questions I am here to help. My purpose is to spread these dolls all over the world to those in need. Children's cancer hospitals give them to a child who is beginning chemo or radiation for the first time to take their mind off of the procedure. They are used in hospitals when starting IV's on children....so many good uses for them besides just shower gifts.
Hope I have been of help and to ADMIN my sincerest apologies for breaking the rules.


----------



## frgospodarek (Oct 19, 2013)

Dolls, especially handmade ones, are wonderful companions for children. Someone the child can share their happiness, sadness and all other concerns. Wonderful work!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Although I triple posted, it worked. I wish I could find the original pattern a KP member posted. It was done flat for those of you who don't knit in the round and I believe it was a teddy bear. That being said, IMHO, they are so much cuter done in the round. I have given you the version where you join in the round and knit the rest, stuffing it and sewing feet together then doing the arm and leg seams and the face.
> I have also given you the "Comfort Doll" pattern which is done toe up. This is the one the little pink and purple dolls were done in and I love this pattern the best.
> You can do all sorts of things with these dolls. I am making one now with green shoes, lavender pants, a blue shirt, yellow face, and red hair. The face will be done with brown or orange!!! You can add long pieces of yarn (line you would for fringe on an afghan) for the hair and make pony tails or pig tails...you can make a hat instead of hair or make a separate hat (I made a bald headed doll for my SIL and made a hat for it). No matter what you do, the sky is the limit.
> I wanted these dolls to be special, so each month when I Love This Yarn was on sale, I bought solid yarns and the variegated or striped yarn that matched it. I think I ended up getting every solid and matching threads they had BUT I am still making dolls with it. I don't know exactly how many you can get out of one color. The Red Heart Buff in the Jumbo size will make tons of faces and it is so much softer now.
> ...


Great info - thanks!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

They are all adorable and will be so greatly received! You are a marvelous person, so loving, kind and generous! May God Bless you in all your endeavors!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

jThey are adorable. Sending you a pm for the pattern.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Earnie said:


> jThey are adorable. Sending you a pm for the pattern.


The pattern is now in the thread. http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=9735859&t=427244


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, Bulldog, for sticking with it and finding a way to share your wonderful patterns. You certainly lived up to your signon name! I am happy to o have the patterns and will use them in my charity knitting.


----------



## grammy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you, Bulldog, for the patterns. I am definitely going to try them for the local charity here in Canada.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> I made 58 of these dolls and they all have homes in shoeboxes to be mailed to children in need. After I made the fifty, I stared making them like a toe up sock and stuffing and finishing them as I progressed. When it is finished, the doll is completely made and ready.


Do you have a pattern please? My daughter fills these boxes at Christmas


----------



## astridJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Could you please tell me what size shoe box you use? Thanks.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I buy a plastic box with lid...the same size as a shoe box. This is because it gives the child something to keep their things in. I lay the doll on it's side against the side of the shoebox and manage to get lots of other goodies in there besides the doll.


----------



## astridJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, thanks for the quick reply. This is such a great idea.


----------



## Jes61 (May 17, 2012)

I am planning on starting mine in December. I am trying to finish my Christmas knitting and shopping this month.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful work..you are the kindest Lady..these dolls are just the right size for little hands too..... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Wanted to add my thanks Bulldog; I am about to go on a 3 day road trip and have decided to make Comfort Dolls -- small enough project, use up my stash, and going to a hospital ward for Christmas. Thanks for all your attention to answer all of the questions you have received.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

They are a wonderful donation to the shoe boxes. I am doing some shoe boxes for Help Our Heroes and feel I might like to do some Christmas ones for our troops that are serving in these horrible war torn countries over the festive period. 

You have done a brilliant job :sm24: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

super love them


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

I make my dolls on a loom. The directions are on u tube. Go to LoomaHat. Comfort dolls. Denise is a great teacher. Here are some of mine.


----------

